# Honda HSS1332ATD Engine Issue



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Well After many Reviews and watching Videos of Honda Snowblowers I pulled the Trigger on Honda HSS1332ATD all I can say Not a Good First Impression Got it online At Snowblowers Direct And when i first Started it And when to go it shut Down!! Then After got it running it Kept Bogging Down Trying To hunt for the Idle!! Took it too a Honda Dealer Said U didn't buy it from Me you will have To pay!! I laughed as Honda states you can take it to any Authorized Honda Dealer!!! Well They Still havent Called me back after a week with it!!! Any ideas What it can be Hunting For a smooth Idle Happens Worse underload!!! I am hoping they fix issue for free though As Honda States they Should!!! I THOUGHT HONDAS WERE BEASTS WOW


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

This problem (buying over the internet) will get bigger and bigger... Its not easy for any reseller... computer, tv, SnowBlower and what else... Hope you will have your blower repaired. Go see an other dealer if available. They want you to regret of having bought your blower on internet, and they are using you as an example... Arghh... How much did you save by buying on the internet ?




taxihacker said:


> Well After many Reviews and watching Videos of Honda Snowblowers I pulled the Trigger on Honda HSS1332ATD all I can say Not a Good First Impression Got it online At Snowblowers Direct And when i first Started it And when to go it shut Down!! Then After got it running it Kept Bogging Down Trying To hunt for the Idle!! Took it too a Honda Dealer Said U didn't buy it from Me you will have To pay!! I laughed as Honda states you can take it to any Authorized Honda Dealer!!! Well They Still havent Called me back after a week with it!!! Any ideas What it can be Hunting For a smooth Idle Happens Worse underload!!! I am hoping they fix issue for free though As Honda States they Should!!! I THOUGHT HONDAS WERE BEASTS WOW


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Saved like 400 but if you buy from a authorized Honda dealer it don't matter u can take it to any dealer shouldn't matter


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

They have to service it.....!
The little detail is that they can leave you on the very last spot on their work list........

I'd PM Robert and ask for advice, contact SBD or contact Honda directly and see if they can make the repair process a bit faster.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I know just upset paying 3k and used it 2x


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear your experience - sucks when it happens to new equipment 

Not a fan of online power equipment retailers. 1. As you are experiencing... when **** happens they are not too helpful 2. I prefer to spend a few extra bucks and buy from the local dealer - healthy for community. 

Now to your problem: I've experienced it. In my case it was fuel related. I could make the surging go away by giving her a little bit of choke (less air). However ... ultimately I had a cheery can of bad gas. Have not had the surging since.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Mine ain't bad gas i drained tank got different gas with stabil still same thing


----------

